# Moving a rabbit to Dubai



## WeeWhiteWabbit (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought I would share our experience of moving our house rabbit from Saudi Dammam to Dubai

1. Do it yourself, it's possible and less complicated. You are less likely to get the wrong information

2. No vaccinations needed, no microchip. We did need a visa. Get a vet health check. Your Saudi vet can start the paperwork with the ministry there.

3. Go to ministry if environment and water, set up a user account and fill in an importation permit. There isn't one for a rabbit, we used a reptile form which was fine so long as the Latin name was correct. Pay if needed.

4. Get a copy of your import permit to your vet in Saudi. They can get an export permit completed. 

5. Get a transport carrier big enough for comfort and so your pet can stand up and turn around. Line with newspaper and some hay. Get a water drip feeder.

6. Speak to your airline. We used emirates and they use Kanoo to manage animal cargo. They have to talk to each other and book a place for pet with you on the same flight. Make sure they send the approval to kanoo and not you. 

7. Take pet to vet. Final checks done, bunny went in an AC van to the airport and was checked at the airport by a ministry vet. He was loaded and flown with us but in the hold. Wasn't allowed as hand luggage. 

8. Collect from cargo in Dubai. Takes a long time so be prepared for a few hours wait. 

Everyone was very kind to my bun. He was a favourite with staff and he survived well. It was not quite $2000 so it's not cheap but if your pet is your family, it's worth it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It's always so heart-warming to hear about people who love their animals so much. Restores one's faith im human nature after some of the terrible things you read online and in the local media about animal cruelty. Well done you.


----------



## Pradeepa Shena (11 mo ago)

WeeWhiteWabbit said:


> I thought I would share our experience of moving our house rabbit from Saudi Dammam to Dubai
> 
> 1. Do it yourself, it's possible and less complicated. You are less likely to get the wrong information
> 
> ...





xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC said:


> It's always so heart-warming to hear about people who love their animals so much. Restores one's faith im human nature after some of the terrible things you read online and in the local media about animal cruelty. Well done you.


Hi am looking forward to relocate my let rabbit to UAE with me would you mind guiding me.


----------



## Pradeepa Shena (11 mo ago)

Hey guys, I’m Shena from Sri Lanka, I’m going to UAE in 3 months visit visa with my husband and I’m looking forward to relocate my pet rabbit with me. Can someone guide me of you have experience in successfully relocating a pet rabbit to UAE. Thanks in advance


----------

